# Alternative to VeryFit app for ID107 smart bracelet?



## RejZoR (Jun 4, 2018)

I have this ID107 smart bracelet which worked quite well with VeryFit app (which comes in 3 versions, VeryFit 2.0, VeryFit Heart Rate monitor and VeryFit Pro). Whoever is maintaining this app decided to totally cock it up and I don't like it anymore at all. How could I find an Android app that might also work with it? ID107 bracelet is some cheapo Chinese thingie for 20€ so I'm assuming it might work with some other app, but can't figure out which other might be able to sync data with it (other than VeryFit apps). Any ideas?

After blindly testing some apps, I found one that actually looks nice and works nice and doesn't require idiotic access to things it doesn't even need...

*Easyfit HR* does find it and connect and has all the features. Seems quite nice. Similar to Veryfit, but you can sack half of its permissions and it'll still work. If anyone finds any other, let me know.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 4, 2018)

I use "HPlus Watch" on mine, although I don't know if it will run on other devices.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't know what's up with so many apps demanding GPS (not just simple location access, but strictly GPS!) and they don't even offer ANY functionality for distance tracking or mapping. Only thing I can take from it is that they are designed purely to mine user data and nothing else. Absurd. Found quite few apps that seem to be based on Veryfit (HPlus Watch app didn't work tho) that detected the bracelet but demand GPS location. Fook off everyone who makes apps this way. Returning to Easyfit HR. It's a bit older app, but it seems to work fine. So annoying. But there is no way I'm buying a bracelet for 100+ €, it's more of a toy for me and not for serious sport tracking. So, there's that as well. Otherwise I'd buy it from Garmin or some other brand name...


----------



## tampatim (Dec 9, 2018)

It is not the apps fault blame android, they are the ones that have the requirement for bluetooth and gps to be activated for location on fitness trackers. New with 6 I think.


----------

